# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  چگونه يک فاکتور فروش طراحي کنم؟

## ehsanbn

با سلام 
من مي خواهم يک فرم بسازم براي فاکتور فروش ولي بلد نيستم که کارهاي زيرا انجام بدهم:
1- چگونه اطلاعات وارد شده در edit.text ها را به برنامه گزارشگيري متصل کنم.
2- چگونه از فاکتور فروش ذخيره يا پرينت کنم.
3- چگونه تاريخ و شماره فاکتور به طور خودکار وارد شود. (پس از هربار زدن بر روي فرم فاکتور فروش)
4- اگر کاربر کد کالا را وارد کرد چگونه  اطلاعات تکميلي به طور خودکار وارد شود. (نام کالا-تعداد کالا- قيمت خريد- قيمت فروش و...)
5- اگر کاربر تعداد کالايي را که وارد مي کند بيشتر از موجودي باشد پيغام مناسب دهد.
6- محاسبات فاکتور چگونه به صورت خودکار انجام شود.(جمع فاکتور-محاسبه تخفيف-قيمت پرداختي و...)

----------


## hamid-nic

> من مي خواهم يک فرم بسازم براي فاکتور فروش ولي بلد نيستم که کارهاي زيرا انجام بدهم


البته ببخشیدا مگه کار دیگه ای هم می مونه !!!!!
شما خیلی کلی سوال کردید .
تمام چیز هایی هم که در بالا گفتید اکثراً و به مراتب در سایت سوال شده و به آنها جواب دادند اگه جست و جو کنی پیدا خواهید کرد .
موفق باشید .

----------


## hp1361

> با سلام 
> من مي خواهم يک فرم بسازم براي فاکتور فروش ولي بلد نيستم که کارهاي زيرا انجام بدهم:


یاد روزهای اول که  می خواستم برنامه نویسی رو شروع کنم افتادم . یه راهنمایی کلی توی اون زمان واقعا راهگشای من بود .به همین خاطر امیدوارم کمکتون کنم :




> 1- چگونه اطلاعات وارد شده در edit.text ها را به برنامه گزارشگيري متصل کنم.


معمولا بخاطر اینکه اطلاعات وارد شده ممکنه بعدا مورد نیاز باشه پس بهتره اونها رو در یک دیتا بیس (که برای شروع اکسس بهترینه) ذخیره کنیم . بعد با یک adoconnection  یه اتصال به بانکمون میزنیم و با adotable یه جدول در برنامه مون ایجاد می کنیم(انگار اطلاعات بانک در برنامه لود شدن:انگارا!) حالا از این جدول استفاده هامونو می بریم . حالا با توجه به برنامه ی گزارش گیری این جدول رو به برنامه گزارش گیر متصل می کنیم و در برنامه ی گزارش گیر از فیلدهای این جدول استفاده می کنیم .




> 2- چگونه از فاکتور فروش ذخيره يا پرينت کنم.


بعد از اتصال بانک به برنامه گزارشگیر ، فرم گزارشتون رو بر اساس سلیقه و نیاز ، درون همون برنامه طراحی می کنید . با کد ، در زمان اجرا برنامه ، فرم گزارش نمایش داده میشه که خودش هم دکمه پرینت داره و هم ذخیره (معمولا)




> 3- چگونه تاريخ و شماره فاکتور به طور خودکار وارد شود. (پس از هربار زدن بر روي فرم فاکتور فروش)


بستگی داره این شماره و تاریخی که میگین از نوع از پیش مشخص شده باشه و یا نه . منظور اینکه تاریخ جزء یکی از فیلدهای بانکتون باشه و از قبل در اون مقداری وارد شده باشه و یا نه قراه تاریخ رو در زمان گزارش گیری از سیستم بگیرین . اگه جزء فیلد ها باشه که خوب در زمان طراحی فرم گزارشتون ، فیلد مورد نظر و بر روی فرم قرار میدین (اگه با برنامه های گزارش گیری کار نکرده باشین شاید الان براتون گنگ باشه قرار دادن فیلد .اما همچین که کمی باهاش ور برین دستتون میاد همه چیز ) . اگر هم که قراره تاریج جاری سیستم رو قرار بدین خود برنامه گزارش گیری متغیر های مورد نظر رو در اختیارتون قرار میده .




> 4- اگر کاربر کد کالا را وارد کرد چگونه  اطلاعات تکميلي به طور خودکار وارد شود. (نام کالا-تعداد کالا- قيمت خريد- قيمت فروش و...)


این قسمت یکی از مهمترین کارهای شماست به نظر من . کار با بانک های اطلاعاتی . شما باید بگردین و فیلدکد کالا رو در بانک پیدا کنین و دیگر  اطلاعات رو بازیابی کنید . میطلبه که مقداری با بانک ها کار کنید( توضیح ش مفصله )




> 5- اگر کاربر تعداد کالايي را که وارد مي کند بيشتر از موجودي باشد پيغام مناسب دهد.


اینم خیلی ساده است . زمانی که کاربر درخواست رو میده شما تابعی رو می نویسید که به بانک مراجعه کنه و مقدار موجودی رو چک کنه و پیغام مناسب نشون بده . اینجا هم مثل قسمت قبل کار با بانک اطلاعاتیه 




> 6- محاسبات فاکتور چگونه به صورت خودکار انجام شود.(جمع فاکتور-محاسبه تخفيف-قيمت پرداختي و...)


امکان محاسبات جمع و مجموع و سایر محاسبات بصورت کد نویسی در برنامه های گزارش گیری وجود داره . (البته توابع از پیش تعریف شده هم داریم که برای محاسبات  مجموع بکارتان میاد . پس نترسین )

پیشنهاد من برای برنامه ی گزارش گیری FastReport  هستش که کاربرپسند تره و زودتر یاد میگیریش.

اینها توضیهات کلی بود برای اینکه تصویری کلی از آنچه باید انجام بدی داشته باشی . اگه تازه شروع کردی و هیچ چیز نمیدونی بدون که در راه موفقیت قدم گذاشتی چون تصمیمه توئه که مهمه نه مقدار معلوماتت .

بهتره در مورد هر قسمت جستجویی توی انجمن بزنی . مفصل در هر مورد سوال شده .

موفق باشی

----------

